# help with color preserver



## PELAGIC 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

what would cause brand new color preserver to turn streaky and white ? and can it be fixed. can it be fixed


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

What brand color preserver was it?


----------



## PELAGIC 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

it was from gudebrod. I flex coated anyway and there are no visible discolorations now so i guess it was a reaction to the thread. It appears perfectly clear though so im happy. Im fairly new to the process of learning how to build rods but i hope to learn as much as i can from anyone willing to give advice or even teach me.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I sent you a pm!!!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

gudebrod color preserver is mily color anyway, you need to put a light coat and repeat a couple times. Dont saturate thread as it will always come out shitty.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

color preserver is a waste of money since by the time the threads turn the rod is gonna look like crap anyway.Its only worth a crap for white metallics or rainbows.If you mix your flex coat wrong the flex will turn yellow after a few years.Best to just mix the flex right and avoid the color preserve


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with Will. Any rods I've made or re-wrapped whether they were treated with color preserver or not end up needing to be re-coated before the threads had faded so I too think its a waste of time and money.


----------

